# Barks at strangers



## benhurmx (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi,

My GSd female puppy is six months old. I got her at 3 months from a breeder. She was very nice, she came to us and played with us, very submissive. She is still the nicest puppy at home, not aggressive for a cent but she barks and lunges at strangers. Every time a friend that she does not know comes home, she has to bark and frighten him like crazy, the same goes with the people we encounter during our walk. Right now she is much better outside since i taught her the Leave it command. Still it is very difficult to bring somebody new home, she goes into the wild barking. Is it a puppy phase thing that she will overcome(unsecurity) ? I try to socialize her with people, but most of them get afraid when she starts barking( she has and adult bark sound). I took her to puppy training( got a little better). On the otherside she is very nice to kids and other dogs.

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

She is afraid, and simply needs more socialization.
More classes, more exposure to people. Walks in town,
sit on a bench where people are moving about, bring treats,
encourage others to stop and meet her. It's a process she 
hasn't had enough of, and will likely only get better if she does.

She's still quite young, and the sooner you do this, the better.
Beginning pup agility classes, more puppy classes, lots of exposure,
whenever and however possible.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

well as far as her growing out of it..highly doubtfull unless u do some more training and socializeing. as far as with house guests, maybe u could put a treat jar next to the door and the guest could greet the pup with a treat. u could do the same with walks...walk up to a stranger and ask them to give ur dog a treat so that she will associate strangers with food, not a threat...just a couple ideas


----------



## benhurmx (Nov 15, 2008)

I try to take her to the dog park, petmarts, to socialize her , she seems more interested in dogs than people. She seems either indifferent or suspicious of people. After reflection, i think she was not properly socialized at the breeder place. She used to play with his grand kids and that's why i think she is not afraid of kids. The breeder lived in a remote location, and if the period of 8 weeks to 12 weeks is very crucial to the puppy to get accustomed to people, well my puppy spent that period in company of her litter and the breeder family( i got her at 12 weeks). It is very difficult to approach strangers since she start lunging and barking at them and they get afraid, and i am afraid that she bites somebody. I an trying my best to socialize her, but that aggressiveness towards strangers on such an early age is very annoying.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Send me a personal E mail. My dog did the same thing. He could walk through a crowd of five thousand and has done many times including nursing home visits, but approaching a stranger one on one, the barking and potential aggressive surface.

No one has suggested what I did to correct the problem, and usualy if I render an honest response on this board I am told I am blasting prior response and either get banned or a warning.

Nonetheless, the advice provided to date will not help.

Youi mentiioned biting someone. Based on the age of your pup, that can easily be corrected.

Honest and accurate advice, try Leerburg Kennels.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to this great resource for everything GSD! 
I would not do the dogpark, it may be more than she can handle. I agree with dOg, she is fearful, and trying to make herself look big so the scary thing/people will go away. Don't let her get over her threshold of comfort, take her away from a situation before she gets too uncomfortable and do not comfort her when she gets reactive. Do not reprimand her either, just redirect her or remove her-ignore the behavoir. Classes are the place for her, and a good trainer will help you to manage her. Do not let the trainer do any corrections on your pup, it is up to you to be her leader. Practice NILIF as well.
Show her that you have everything under control, so she doesn't have to "protect" you. End all training sessions on a positive note.
She needs to build her confidence and remember that pups go thru fear stages, so things are more magnified during those times. Having people just ignore her is something to help her, no eye contact, or any interaction til she initiates it. I tell friends to just come in like they own the place, and ignore my dogs.Then they can toss her a treat. Keep everything positive.
There are many good books, and threads right here have many listed about fear aggression. Clicker training is a great tool for redirection. The dog doesn't hear your tone of voice(if you are anxious, she will hear it in your tone, feel it in the leash as well) just the click and redirect the focus. I have a fear aggressive dog, and we are managing it day to day. I know her limitations and have learned to read her body language,which is crucial in the management of such a temperament.


----------



## benhurmx (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for your advice. It is indeed a great site. I will try to let the visiting family and friends ignore her. It is going to be difficult ...her reaction to strangers is so intense, but once she is acquainted to them she is very freindly. I think she is going through her fear stage ( she suddenly started this behaviour and it is obvious out of fear).


----------



## Uma Lakshmi (Jul 19, 2020)

My 7 month female GDS was not barking at strangers...


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Uma Lakshmi said:


> My 7 month female GDS was not barking at strangers...


This is a 12 year old thread.


----------

